# Weltrekord?!



## qwertzii123 (10. Juli 2013)

Steam failed.


----------



## Coldhardt (10. Juli 2013)

Wohnst du in Korea?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (10. Juli 2013)

Meanwhile at the NSA Network


----------



## Frontline25 (10. Juli 2013)

xD mein höchstes war 13,9 mb/s


----------



## Coldhardt (10. Juli 2013)

Mein höchstes waren 1,9 Mb/s


----------



## vinyard (10. Juli 2013)

nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## xPsyGamerx (10. Juli 2013)

Mein höhstes war 300mb/s .. normalerweise hab ich so 1,6 ^^

Geiler Bug


----------



## Frontline25 (10. Juli 2013)

ja aber 13,9 mb/s normal (100.000ner ^)


----------



## Cinnayum (10. Juli 2013)

Schlurps. You have downloaded the interwebz...

What do you want to do with it ?


----------



## mds51 (11. Juli 2013)

Meine Spitze waren 79 mb/s, normal 5,9mb


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. Juli 2013)

Hast du genug Festplatten um alles draufzuspeichern? Die füllst du ja im sekundentakt mit dem Speed


----------



## End0fSeven (16. Juli 2013)

Mein höchstes war 9.6mb/s 
75k Leitung


----------



## Horstinator90 (16. Juli 2013)

mein höchstes is 700kb


----------

